# I need suggestions for music..



## Shnettis (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm making a dance piece and really need some suggestions on what music to use.
I need a depressing and heavy piece of music, great if it is a bit dramatic as well. It can not have too much voices in it and must not be very known by people who are not too farmiliar with classical music (doesn't have to be classical if it is abstract). Also the beat of the music can not be too "commercial".

Please give suggestions, I'm really struggling to find music for this.


----------



## annalaurabrown (Dec 1, 2008)

hmm, this could be a tough one. Have you tried going to a music store where they sell classical cds and sheet music and asking for their opinions? This would be great because they could also play samples for you.


----------



## Shnettis (Dec 1, 2008)

There are no shops like that around here, and I have no time trying to find one in the surrounding cities as this has to be done in a few days. 
Thanks anyways..


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by "dance piece"?Also by saying voices, you mean the instruments' tonic high or a choral piece?And "commercial"?

Anyway, trying to fulfill your wants (as expressed in the second sentence,and taking into consideration that you don't want something too familiar to amature classical-music-listeners):
-Mozart:"Betulia Liberata" Overture 




-Mendelssohn:"String Quartet" op.80,written as a "Requiem" for his sister's death





-Schubert:"Erlkonig"





Of course, i have many-many other to suggest but i need more details on what you need...


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

Sibelius's 4th, perhaps?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

We still don't know if you're making a piece of music with samples that is a dance piece or if you are choreographing a dance.

If you're making a piece with samples and can even out the beat a little with time stretching, oyu could try Beethoven's 3rd Symphony, 2nd movement.

This is messed with version of it, but I doubt it's hugely known outside of classical music circles:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

First, what do you mean by "commercial"?

Some dance pieces which come to mind, which fit your desired description:

_Ritual Fire Dance_ from Falla's _El Amor Brujo_
Bartok's _Dance Suite_

...well, they're not _that_ depressing. This is just an attempt to get at the brief description you provided.


----------

